# Anyone here from Amarillo?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

So there's a possibility we might need to relocate for my husbands work. Amarillo is one of the possibilities. Just wondering if anyone is from around here and what their thoughts are on the area.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm a Texan, but not from that area. I grew up in the Hill Country. I don't know much about Amarillo.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My daughter lives in San Antonio. I think anything west of that is not too green. Maybe not green at all. And hot.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Flat windy and sandy.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Another option is Wichita Ks or kennsaw GA. He has been at his job for 8 years and they r pretty much saying if u get a job offer take it because lay offs are inevitable right now.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Georgia is beautiful and I love the southern drawl.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Georgia is the best out of three.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Kennsaw seems like a very small quiet place which is what I like. I was looking at the crime ratings for Amarillo and Wichita and I gotta be honest it was kind of scary lol


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The bigger the city, the worse crime rates are are going to be in comparison. I personally wouldn't live in either place. I prefer smaller town life.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

They have a crime index. The closer to 100 they score the safer that town is. Amarillo got a 5 and Wichita scored a 4


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Are you using city-data ,com ?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

CM,if you have to move close to a bigger,crime laden city,remember you don't have to live IN the city.You could probably move to the outskirts and your hubby commute to his job.I'm from Cinti.,which isn't too safe and moved away to the "country" but still worked in the city,I just had to drive 1 hour each way.It was worth it.Something to think about.We all have to do things we may not want to do but you still have the choice to make it work for YOU!Good luck and we'll still be here!


----------

